# NJ K9 hit by car



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

http://abclocal.go.com/wpvi/story?section=news/local&id=8385729

Killed a K9 and she walks off with failure to obey directions. Makes my head spin.


----------



## Isaiah Chestnut (Nov 9, 2009)

Not in the woman's defense and not against her either. But maybe flashing the light at her could have caused it. Those lights officers use are pretty bright. Maybe she swirved to stop from hitting him. I dont think she needs a harsher punishment. If it had been intentional, would have been a different story. But she's 75 years old and i doubt that she hit the dog on purpose. But, i also believe the elderly should take driving test to make sure they can react to traffic situations. A sad loss never the less!


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Definitely ditto on the elders taking drivers tests. Around here there is an issue with an elderly person driving into a store or over a person it seems every couple months. I'd say it's a big problem.

I'm certainly on the fence about not needing harsher punishment; I can see your point. Would you feel different if she had hit the human cop? At minimum I would say she likely doesn't need to be driving much more.

I think this is (at least) the third K9 in my area to have been killed in one form or another within the past year.


----------



## Ryan Vincent (Jan 18, 2011)

It is our own fault as a society. We let people who have poor vision in there elderly state continue to drive. Also in Louisiana every day people with 5 dui are still getting pulled over for there 6th with out a license. Last year an 83 y/o female was drunk at 8 am and killed a motorcycle cop. She was charged with some small traffic citation. 

Society doesn't care about people on bicycles, motorcycles, or dogs. Driving a car is now a right by all humans and not a privilege.

I also agree with Isaiah: A geriatric with poor vision at 5 am will dodge any bright light that surprises them. It was just a reaction that had a very poor result of a good dog getting killed. RIP Clif your master is proud of you.


----------

